# Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt



## Polly (24. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor einigen Tagen das erste Quaken gehört." Supi",  ein Frosch hat den Weg in unseren Teich gefunden. Gesehen haben wir ihn leider nicht, bis vor drei Tagen, da habe ich ihn Abends mit dem Knipser erwischt.

  Ups, das sind doch zwei, aber wie es aussieht
                                     leider doch nur __ Kröten. 

Am nächsten Morgen habe ich mich dann wieder mit der Kamera bewaffnet auf die Suche gemacht und siehe da, ich hab sie gefunden.

 Immer noch kleben die beiden aneinander.



Gegen Abend gab es dann dieses Schauspiel zu beobachten
    

Hören und sehen kann ich zumindest noch einen , aber von dem Laich ist keine Spur mehr zu finden. Wo ist er hin ? Haben die Fische alles verputzt ?




Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Liebe Anna,

tolle Fotos!

Und wieso eigentlich "LEIDER DOCH NUR" Kröten????


----------



## Polly (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo Christine,

naja, ich finde __ Frösche halt etwas hübscher als Kröten.


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## ösiwilli (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Servus miteinander,

also ich finde die Kröten wesentlich angenehmer, das sie nicht gar so laut sind und ihr gequake eher melodiös klingt. Höre ich eigentlich abends recht gerne.

Unseren Teich besuchen zur Zeit irre viele und es spielt sich sexmässig ganz schön ab bei uns (im Teich meine ich natürlich) 

Die Kröten düften ihr Revier auch sichtlich verteidigen, da ich im angrenzenden Feld immer einen mieselsüchtigen Frosch quaken höre, der sich aber anscheinend nicht her traut.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der abends manchmal ein biss neidisch wird.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Ich mag Kröten auch lieber. Die sind so niedlich und haben so hübsche Augen.

Liebe Grüße Else, die den Beitrag von Willi einfach nur süß findet


----------



## ösiwilli (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

@christine  

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der gerade bei Sonnenuntergang am Teich gessesn ist und mit der Seele gebaumelt hat


----------



## geecebird (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Pfui, ich bin bei solchen Bildern für eine Alterskontrolle ;o) 

Klasse, bei uns haben auch Kröten gelaicht, was nach ein paar Tagen zu vielen Kaulis geführt hat. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob die Koi die fressen oder nicht.


----------



## Polly (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo zusammen,

Na ja, ihr habt mich überzeugt, so hässlich sind Kröten nun auch nicht, aber wahre Künstler. Soeben haben sie sich für Weihnachten schon den Tannenbaum dekoriert. 

  Ich bezweifle allerdings, das die Deko bis Weihnachten hält

    


Wie oft laicht so ein Krötenpaar eigentlich ab ?
Das ist nicht die Schnur von vor 3 Tagen. Aber das sind die gleichen Kröten.




Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Polly (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo Sven,

ich habe gerade die Antwort gefunden. Nach dem Anbau waren meine Koi noch nicht in der neuen Flachwasserzone. Aber jetzt, wo die Kröten ihren Tannenbaum dekoriert haben sitzen sie auf der Lauer.

   Da wo der Pfeil ist, sitzen die Kröten und unter der Brücke, wartet die Meute.

       

Ich befürchte das nicht eine Übrig bleibt.



 Vielleicht kann ich die Räuber noch beim naschen knipsen. ich bin ja geduldig.



Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Reginsche (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Ihr habts gut, ihr habt alle __ Frösche oder Kröten.
Ich liebe diese Tiere aber bei mir war noch nie einer am Teich.
Woran kann das eigentlich liegen.

Drumherum höre ich sie in den Gärten immer quaken.
Nur zu mir kommen sie nie.
Wir wohnen am Stadtrand und an unser Haus grenzt nur Feld.

Ich habe damals bei meinen Eltern Kaulquappen in den Teich gesetzt.
Da waren noch keine Fische drin.

Ein Einziger ist geblieben und kommt jedes Jahr wieder.

Ich will auch einen Frosch. **mitdemFußaufdenBodenstampf.**


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Beim Teich meiner Eltern hat es ein paar Jahre gedauert, dann waren "DIE __ FRÖSCHE" da ...
Zählen kann man sie nicht, irgendwas bei ca. 20 Tierchen sind es wohl, 
Der Teich macht dann immer "Plop" und besteht nur noch aus diesen 
Gallertmassen. Ich meine aber, dass es nichts bringt, wenn du "fertige" 
Kaulquappen mitnimmst, die Frösche wandern immer in den Teich zurück, 
wo sie aus dem Laich geschlüpft sind. Wenn du also Frösche willst, 
musst du Laich mitbringen.
Bitte berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch bin ;-)

Mein eigener Teich hat erst einen Frosch, 
und da meine Katze den leider jagt, habe ich wenig Hoffnung auf Laich.


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo Yvonne,

das





> Ich meine aber, dass es nichts bringt, wenn du "fertige"
> Kaulquappen mitnimmst, die __ Frösche wandern immer in den Teich zurück,
> wo sie aus dem Laich geschlüpft sind.


 ist u.U. richtig. Es gibt auch Frösche die dann bleiben wo sie sind, weil es ihnen gefällt.
An neue Teiche wandern sie ja auch freiwillig.... wir hatten im Frühjahr 2003 noch gar keine Frösche. 
Ohne Folie und nach einem sommerlichen Wolkenbruch, der den Teich füllte, aber bereits 2 oder 3. :smoki 
Vor 14 Tagen zählte ich über 50 (geschätzt 70-80). Die können schlecht alle bei uns geschlüpft sein.

Das dagegen 





> Wenn du also Frösche willst,
> musst du Laich mitbringen.


 ist "falsch", da es nach der heutigen Gesetzeslage schlicht und einfach verboten ist, Laich und/oder fertige Amphibien irgendwo hin zu verfrachten.
In den meisten Fällen machen diese Gesetze auch Sinn. 


Habt einfach etwas Geduld.... man glaubt gar nicht, wo überall doch noch Frösche/__ Molche auftauchen.


----------



## MHorstmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo Ihr alle))

Könnt Ihr mir mal erzählen was Ihr an Fröschen und Kröten soooooo toll findet??????????????

Uns ist vor Schreck fast das Herz stehen geblieben, als wir heute in unserem Teich Kaulquappen entdeckt haben, und nicht wenige:-((((((  

Vor einigen Tagen haben wir den nachtquakenden nervigen Frosch an unserem Teich endlich entdeckt und ihn umgesiedelt. ----- Und nun der Laich!



Und wenn ich schon mal hier bin eine Frage:
(nicht lachen)
wie sieht eigentlich Goldfischnachwuchs aus????

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus,

liebe Grüße Carolin


----------



## Reapas (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich finde __ Frösche halt etwas hübscher als Kröten.






			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Kröten auch lieber. Die sind so niedlich und haben so hübsche Augen.




Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*



			
				Reapas schrieb:
			
		

> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof



 Wat ein Glück - was meinst Du, wie blöde ein Pony in meinem Teich aussehen würde.


----------



## Reapas (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Sieht das denn blöde aus?!


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

In Deinem Teich geht es - meiner hat ja maximal ein Viertel davon - und das gäb schon Probleme. Stell Dir vor, die __ Moderlieschen, die ja nicht gefüttert werden, würden sich gleich auf dieses fette Pony stürzen....:schizo


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Moin,

was haben den Kröten mit Ponys zu tun? Bitte bleibt ein klein wenig mehr beim eigentlichen Thema.   


Bei uns hört man nur die __ Frösche aus der Nachbarschaft. Der eigene (alte) Teich liegt mit 5km Entfernung außerhalb Hörweite. Kröten hab ich dort direkt im Teich noch nie gesehen....


----------



## Teichfutzi (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo!
Mir geht es genauso wie Reginsche, nur dass nichtmal ein einziger kommt.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr von meinem Opa Kaulquappen von Erdkröten geholt und es ist nich eine einzige wiedergekommen  So viel ich weiß, fressen eigentlich alle Teichfische Laich und Kaulquappen, aber normalerweise kommen immer ein paar durch.
Weiss einer, ob die Kröten erst mit einem bestimmten Alter wieder in den Teich zurückkommen oder ob die versuchen zu dem Teich meines Opas zurückzulaufen?
mfg
Benjamin


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo Benjamin,

wenn Kröten in Deinem Teich oder Garten wohnen wollten und könnten, würden sie es tun. Sie leben übrigens die meiste Zeit an Land und kommen nur zum Laichen ins Wasser oder an heißen Tagen zum abkühlen. Geh mal die nächsten Tage nachts mit der Taschenlampe an den Teich. Dann kannst Du mit Glück einiges entdecken.


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Hallo Carolin,

warum man Kröten oder __ Frösche gerne hat oder eben auch nicht ( ), kann wohl jeder unterschiedlich beantworten. Ich habe allerdings das große Glück, das teilweise über 30 Frösche bei mir ein nettes Abendkonzert veranstalten, das uns und auch unsere Nachbarn in keinster Weise stört. Im Gegenteil. Für mich bedeutet das, dass wenigstens bei uns die Natur noch ein ganz klein wenig in Ordnung ist.
Wenn ich 30 Jahre zurück denke, dann waren viele Wiesen bei uns noch feucht. Was meinst du, was da los war und wie viele Ohrenstöpsel du hättest tragen müssen  

Freut euch doch einfach über etwas Natur und lasst den Teichbewohnern ebenfalls eine Chance (wobei ich nicht glaube, dass tatsächlich viele in einem Goldfischteich überleben).

Viele Grüße und eine geruhsame Nacht :smoki , Markus


----------



## Teichfutzi (12. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Kröten beim ab-laichen erwischt*

Äh...
Wieso Nachts? bzw. ich war grade zufällig wieder bei meinem Opa und hab mir welche mitgenommen und ich bin erst spät Abends/Nachts wiedergekommen, hab meinen Teich Taghell beleuchtet und hab die Pillepoppen (Kaulquappen  ) In die Freiheit (meinen Teich)entlassen. Sollte ich da Kröten gesehen haben?
Meine eigentliche frage war: Erdkröten wandern ja zu ihren Überwinterungsquartieren und kommen die erst zurück zum Teich wenn die selber geschlechtsreif sind (alo nach 3-4 Jahren) oder kommen die auch so jedes Jahr?
Dass das nur mit Laich geht, stimmt meines Wissens nicht, die kommen nämlich immer zurück in das Gewässer, in dem sie aus dem Wasser gekrochen sind. Ausserdem hätten die Kaulquappen keine ausgeprägt genuge Wahrnehmung, dass sie überhaupt was merken würden, als Kaulquappe gibt es nur Fressen und zum Fressen hinschwimmen.
Aber trotzdem werde ich nächstes Jahr versuchen, Laich mitzunehmen
-legal aus dem Teich meines Opas-​und vielleicht wirds dann was...
lg
Benjamin


----------

